# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Natural Medicine Health Care Program Is Here!

## Working Poor

GreenSurance is a first of its kind community serving people who want natural medicine for primary care. What has never been done is now being done. Change in health care and quality of life means no health program is complete without conventional and alternative medicine. This is what GreenSurance provides to health qualified members, a health program that includes access to all medicine through our 'better than health insurance alternative'.

GreenSurance year-round open enrollment  serves members in all 50 states# who want unlimited* access to natural medicine.  This is the health minded community who demand choice when health issues happen without financial hardship for doing such.

There are no co-pays there is a $500 yearly deductible for a single person. They do accept preexisting conditions on a case by case basis. Conventional and emergency care are also covered. There is also a Medicare supplement program for seniors. The program also includes a yearly check up.


***I do receive a 10% commission on the enrollment fee when you click link and enroll. Anyone can join as an Ambassador.

----------

